# News on new ECC EVO



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm sure the majority of people have seen Kevin's video on the new EVO but does anyone have any additional news on it? In the video Kevin states that it's more stable than the OG EVO but looking at the front picture the waterline beam still looks pretty narrow. The way it's described (and the deck layout) it appears to be a Marquesa competitor at a much better price point, however, the Marquesa is a very stable boat and the water line beam isn't much different than the topside beam.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I've been on both the 2020 Marquesa and the new Evo V in the last couple of months. Walked the gunwales on both and felt they were equally stable (stability is paramount for me). The most noticeable difference for me was in the ride quality. In running the Evo there was zero trim tab manipulation required, where in very similar running conditions there was some with the Marquesa. I also felt the Evo V was a little less weighty on the pole. The Marquesa was running a Yamaha 90 SHO and the Evo V a 90 Zuke. The price point difference is considerable as it’s a $14k upgrade in base price to go with the HB (Including the $200 document fee?)with a Yamaha 90 over the Evo V with a Zuke 90.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Finatic7 said:


> I've been on both the 2020 Marquesa and the new Evo V in the last couple of months. Walked the gunwales on both and felt they were equally stable (stability is paramount for me). The most noticeable difference for me was in the ride quality. In running the Evo there was zero trim tab manipulation required, where in very similar running conditions there was some with the Marquesa. I also felt the Evo V was a little less weighty on the pole. The Marquesa was running a Yamaha 90 SHO and the Evo V a 90 Zuke. The price point difference is considerable as it’s a $14k upgrade in base price to go with the HB (Including the $200 document fee?)with a Yamaha 90 over the Evo V with a Zuke 90.


Wow that's a much quicker and more thorough reply than I was expecting! That's good to know that stability is equal between the two! How does it compare to a VHP, just so I have a frame of reference?


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Ha. Funny you should ask...I was just out with a guide who had a Vantage on Friday. Now, it’s been some time since I was on the other 2, and we had 3 people on the Vantage and only 2 on the Evo V and Marquesa so take this with a grain of salt - the Vantage was a little more stable in these conditions which was only noticeable when stepping up on the gunwale. (I didn’t step up to the poling platform of the Vantage). As far as moving around the boat in the cockpit and front deck, nothing stood out as a difference in the stability.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Finatic7 said:


> I've been on both the 2020 Marquesa and the new Evo V in the last couple of months. Walked the gunwales on both and felt they were equally stable (stability is paramount for me). The most noticeable difference for me was in the ride quality. In running the Evo there was zero trim tab manipulation required, where in very similar running conditions there was some with the Marquesa. I also felt the Evo V was a little less weighty on the pole. The Marquesa was running a Yamaha 90 SHO and the Evo V a 90 Zuke. The price point difference is considerable as it’s a $14k upgrade in base price to go with the HB (Including the $200 document fee?)with a Yamaha 90 over the Evo V with a Zuke 90.


How rough was it when you demo’d them or did you ride them on a lake? Which was drier and which seemed to ride better in your opinion if it was choppy at all?


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

The Marquesa and the Evo V were both on lakes. The water was glassy and no wind for the Marquesa but choppy (for a lake) and blowing 10-12 for the Evo. I didn't get wet at all in either case. I did get a little wet on a couple of other skiffs, in the same class, that I've recently gone out for test rides on with similar winds to the Evo but in bays rather than a lake. My problem is that it's nearly impossible to schedule demos for all the different brands and get the same weather and water in each. In my humble opinion, of all that I've been out on there is not a night and day difference between them for the same class for ride quality. The manipulation of the trim tabs (as mentioned before) is the only real concrete differentiator that I can speak to and the Evo is the only boat that didn't need any.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Anyone feel like measuring the dimensions of the EVO front deck for me?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

If live bait is a consideration, which for many on MS it is not, then the Evo has a significant advantage over the Marquesa in design and access there.

Interesting that the Evo 12 degree's ride is as good as the Marquesa. I would have never guessed that. I really like the Marquesa and I bet you will recoup most of the $10K price difference when you sell it, but between willingness and costs to customize things, and the livewell design and access, the Evo would likely be how I spent my money.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Goose said:


> Anyone feel like measuring the dimensions of the EVO front deck for me?


Width at the bulkhead is 78"
Width at the start of the front hatch is 76"
Width at the front of the front hatch is 60"
Its 15" from the bulkhead to the start of the front hatch.
Its 28" from the start to the front of the front hatch.
Its 37" from the front of the front hatch to the bow.

Disclaimer : These are approximate measurements and your mileage may vary.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Half Shell said:


> If live bait is a consideration, which for many on MS it is not, then the Evo has a significant advantage over the Marquesa in design and access there.
> 
> Interesting that the Evo 12 degree's ride is as good as the Marquesa. I would have never guessed that. I really like the Marquesa and I bet you will recoup most of the $10K price difference when you sell it, but between willingness and costs to customize things, and the livewell design and access, the Evo would likely be how I spent my money.


Live bait isn't really an issue for me. I have one of those igloo live well coolers with an aerator that keeps my bait happy and healthy. I love my VHP and I'm thinking about just getting it remodeled (new console, new GPS, etc), however, my wife mentioned I should look into the cost of new builds to compare to the cost of the remodel. The Marquesa is gorgeous but would be a $65-70K boat by the time I'm done with it. An Egret 189 wouldn't fit in my garage (it needs to fit in the garage, damn city laws won't let me even store the boat in my driveway) and would probably be close to $65K as well. This all leaves an EVO or rebuilding my VHP. I've never been on an EVO (I'm in NC and getting to Orlando isn't high on the priority list right now) but they're gorgeous boats, my only concern with the EVO is the limited cockpit space (I have a baby girl on the way) and potentially smaller deck size compared to my Vantage.



ifsteve said:


> Width at the bulkhead is 78"
> Width at the start of the front hatch is 76"
> Width at the front of the front hatch is 60"
> Its 15" from the bulkhead to the start of the front hatch.
> ...


Holy balls that was fast! Thanks!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Goose I went from a Vantage to an Evo and wouldnt go back. I loved my Vantage but for the fishing I have learned to do now the Evo is a better boat for me. But there is no question the cockpit space is less but not as much as you'd


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Goose, I hear you on fitting in the garage. That is #1 priority in my book.

Since you mentioned Egret though, Egret is now building a Moccasin 16 that will fit in your garage and is cheaper than both. They just sold a demo Moccasin 16 for about $37K which means a non-demo could likely be had for low $40's. They also still make the regular 167 and I'll bet my next paycheck the ride and stability of either is as good or better than the Marquesa or Evo.

Of course, if you're looking for the most silent hull to poll, Egrets have a bit oif hull slap in certain conditions.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Goose I went from a Vantage to an Evo and wouldnt go back. I loved my Vantage but for the fishing I have learned to do now the Evo is a better boat for me. But there is no question the cockpit space is less but not as much as you'd


Gotcha!



Half Shell said:


> Goose, since you mentioned Egret. Egret is now building a Moccasin 167 that will fit on your garage and is cheaper than both. I'll bet my next paycheck the ride is better than the Marquesa or Evo.
> 
> Of course, if you're looking for the msot silent hull to poll, Egrets have a bit oif hull slap in certain conditions.


I've seen that on Instagram and I'm not interested in the 167, it's way too small for me. I'm a big guy (6'4" and 215) and fish with a buddy or two around the same size. Plus I like to go fast on tournament days or when the mood strikes and even a 189 with a 150 would be little on the slower side for me. 

I will probably never pole a boat, I don't even own one. I pretty much only use the trolling motor and power-pole. The poling platform on my VHP is only use when bed fishing bass and sighting for schooling drum in the flats.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

I have demo'd the new EVO (v). Walked the gunnels. Very stable. Poled it. It did not squat. Stood on the tip of the bow. WOT in the lower 40's, as I recall. Stayed dry, but was a calm lake. Never touched the trim tabs. I am 250 lbs and 50 somehting YO. Was looking at the Marquesa. For where I want to fish the Marquesa would be the standard, and have fished a few times in a Marquesa. But after talking to Kevin went with the new EVO, as it was pretty much the same. Although I am not a skiff expert. The EVO will be my first skiff come early August (hope I did not just jinx anything).


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Goose said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Goose said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then IMO, stick with a Vantage.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Goose said:


> Live bait isn't really an issue for me. I have one of those igloo live well coolers with an aerator that keeps my bait happy and healthy. I love my VHP and I'm thinking about just getting it remodeled (new console, new GPS, etc), however, my wife mentioned I should look into the cost of new builds to compare to the cost of the remodel. The Marquesa is gorgeous but would be a $65-70K boat by the time I'm done with it. An Egret 189 wouldn't fit in my garage (it needs to fit in the garage, damn city laws won't let me even store the boat in my driveway) and would probably be close to $65K as well. This all leaves an EVO or rebuilding my VHP. I've never been on an EVO (I'm in NC and getting to Orlando isn't high on the priority list right now) but they're gorgeous boats, my only concern with the EVO is the limited cockpit space (I have a baby girl on the way) and potentially smaller deck size compared to my Vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy balls that was fast! Thanks!





Making the mods to your current boat will be the best for dollars and room for what you want. We are here to assist should you need something on those mods as well. Cheers!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

TrojanBob said:


> I have demo'd the new EVO (v). Walked the gunnels. Very stable. Poled it. It did not squat. Stood on the tip of the bow. WOT in the lower 40's, as I recall. Stayed dry, but was a calm lake. Never touched the trim tabs. I am 250 lbs and 50 somehting YO. Was looking at the Marquesa. For where I want to fish the Marquesa would be the standard, and have fished a few times in a Marquesa. But after talking to Kevin went with the new EVO, as it was pretty much the same. Although I am not a skiff expert. The EVO will be my first skiff come early August (hope I did not just jinx anything).


Good to know and something to consider! Trust me, you didn't jinx anything. That EVO is going to treat you right for many years! What motor did you go with?



ifsteve said:


> Then IMO, stick with a Vantage.


Kind of leaning that way



East Cape said:


> Making the mods to your current boat will be the best for dollars and room for what you want. We are here to assist should you need something on those mods as well. Cheers!


Kevin, already talked to you about going with a flush mount, non-jump seat console before I even bought the boat. We're still about 1.5-2 years before I make the decision on anything. The only reason I'm even considering new is cuz my wife mentioned to price the differences. Besides, by the time I'm ready to remodel my VHP it will be almost 10 years old. Going new and shiny could give some peace of mind. Lots to consider.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm also almost positive the new Evo with the same power is faster than the marquesa.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Vote for the Marquesa. Holds it value better. EVO design has been tweaked numerous times now (original Evo, Evo V / X, now new Evo?). 

Marquesa is fast, stable, smooth in rough water. I personally don't feel that I need to constantly adjust tabs. Love my boat and HB ownership / customer service experience is great.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> I will probably never pole a boat, I don't even own one. I pretty much only use the trolling motor and power-pole. The poling platform on my VHP is only use when bed fishing bass and sighting for schooling drum in the flats.


Www.thehulltruth.com www.floridasportsman.com


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

B_ONE said:


> Vote for the Marquesa. Holds it value better. EVO design has been tweaked numerous times now (original Evo, Evo V / X, now new Evo?).
> 
> Marquesa is fast, stable, smooth in rough water. I personally don't feel that I need to constantly adjust tabs. Love my boat and HB ownership / customer service experience is great.



It seems I may need to inform you the regular EVO has only had one update to it. We first introduced it over 6yrs ago and now an updated version. Kinda like the HB Marquesa also had an update. Not sure where your logic is on this comment. And other builders like myself will take a popular model and offer it in two versions. We have the EVO and the EVOx. 
Lastly the argument of better value was true many years ago from HB...not so much today I'm afraid. We hold better value or worse case equal as the cost of inflation overrides depreciation and the company is still open, under original ownership, and I'd like to think our team is making fine vessels equal or better than some all while being less in money. I always have room to improve and continue to do so as an owner. We can agree to disagree too on my reply to you...
Cheers!


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Totally fair response, Kevin.

I appreciate what you’ve done for the industry and admire your work.

I still also think that several redesigns is something to consider when weighing options. Selling the old version can be harder once an updated model is out.

Just weighing in on the discussion. 



East Cape said:


> It seems I may need to inform you the regular EVO has only had one update to it. We first introduced it over 6yrs ago and now an updated version. Kinda like the HB Marquesa also had an update. Not sure where your logic is on this comment. And other builders like myself will take a popular model and offer it in two versions. We have the EVO and the EVOx.
> Lastly the argument of better value was true many years ago from HB...not so much today I'm afraid. We hold better value or worse case equal as the cost of inflation overrides depreciation and the company is still open, under original ownership, and I'd like to think our team is making fine vessels equal or better than some all while being less in money. I always have room to improve and continue to do so as an owner. We can agree to disagree too on my reply to you...
> Cheers!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

B_ONE said:


> Vote for the Marquesa. Holds it value better. EVO design has been tweaked numerous times now (original Evo, Evo V / X, now new Evo?).
> 
> Marquesa is fast, stable, smooth in rough water. I personally don't feel that I need to constantly adjust tabs. Love my boat and HB ownership / customer service experience is great.


I’m not really interested in resale value as this will be a boat I keep for a very long time. Build quality and features are a much higher priority to me, and HB and EC are equal in those areas. Hell, I don’t even know if I’m switching boats from what I currently have, my VHP is pretty beastly. I just wanted to know how stable the new EVO is compared to my VHP and the Marquesa. I didn’t mean to open a can of worms with this.



mosquitolaGOON said:


> Www.thehulltruth.com www.floridasportsman.com


Not sure what you’re getting at here? I’m a member of both forums. I came here because this is the place you come to talk about skiffs. I figured someone would have demo’d the new EVO and got a comment from someone that did right away. THT is mostly a CC, Cat, and flat bottom skiff forum and I didn’t feel like reading a bunch of brand bashing on Florida sportsman.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I believe that the resale value argument is totally out the window anymore. Does HB have a slightly better resale market? Maybe.

But the HB costs a lot more than an ECC. So unless you get a guide discount from HB you will likely have better overall cradle to grave value with an ECC. Now if you like HB or another boat better then that is always what a guy should get. But the old point on resale value is just that. Old and outdated.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Goose said:


> Live bait isn't really an issue for me. I have one of those igloo live well coolers with an aerator that keeps my bait happy and healthy. I love my VHP and I'm thinking about just getting it remodeled (new console, new GPS, etc), however, my wife mentioned I should look into the cost of new builds to compare to the cost of the remodel. The Marquesa is gorgeous but would be a $65-70K boat by the time I'm done with it. An Egret 189 wouldn't fit in my garage (it needs to fit in the garage, damn city laws won't let me even store the boat in my driveway) and would probably be close to $65K as well. This all leaves an EVO or rebuilding my VHP. I've never been on an EVO (I'm in NC and getting to Orlando isn't high on the priority list right now) but they're gorgeous boats, my only concern with the EVO is the limited cockpit space (I have a baby girl on the way) and potentially smaller deck size compared to my Vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy balls that was fast! Thanks!


I take both my kids with me in my Evo X no problem. My son has been going with me since 3 months old.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

prinjm6 said:


> I take both my kids with me in my Evo X no problem. My son has been going with me since 3 months old.
> View attachment 135726
> View attachment 135728


beautiful family! Are you able to comfortably fish two adults on the front deck, or have one laying out while you fish?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Goose said:


> beautiful family! Are you able to comfortably fish two adults on the front deck, or have one laying out while you fish?


Can easily do 2


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Goose said:


> . Not sure what you’re getting at here? I’m a member of both forums. I came here because this is the place you come to talk about skiffs. I figured someone would have demo’d the new EVO and got a comment from someone that did right away. THT is mostly a CC, Cat, and flat bottom skiff forum and I didn’t feel like reading a bunch of brand bashing on Florida sportsman.


I took it as "if you're not poling with a fly rod in hand then you're not welcome on microskiff and you should leave", but I admit I'm getting a bit cyncial and jaded. It must be due to me keep getting advertisements for AARP and dating for "silver singles"


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Half Shell said:


> I took it as "if you're not poling with a fly rod in hand then you're not welcome on microskiff and you should leave", but I admit I'm getting a bit cyncial and jaded. It must be due to me keep getting advertisements for AARP and dating for those over 50.


Ha. I work in medicine. Cynical is a way of life.


----------



## PrinceOfTides (Aug 29, 2015)

B_ONE said:


> Vote for the Marquesa. Holds it value better. EVO design has been tweaked numerous times now (original Evo, Evo V / X, now new Evo?).
> 
> Marquesa is fast, stable, smooth in rough water. I personally don't feel that I need to constantly adjust tabs. Love my boat and HB ownership / customer service experience is great.


The EVO and the Marquesa have each been modified one time to my knowledge. The Evo X is a 4 degree boat made for the skinny not the same boat my any means.


----------



## Last Flat (Dec 8, 2015)

How would the EVO-V or X compare to a BT Vengance.
Thinking of moving from a PF to a skiff. 
Still want to have capability to carry live bait and cross Biscayne bay.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a vengeance and an egret 189. The vengeance to me is the most underrated boat out there. It has 3° dead rise in the back but a really sharp entry. It does not ride on top of the waves like the other boats but rather uses the entry to carve through the chop. It is definitely a very capable Biscayne Bay boat as that’s where I used mine. It should draft less than both of the other 12° Boats you mentioned. I am looking for a new boat right now, and I may actually buy another one. There is nothing else out there that is the unique set of compromises it represents. Oh- and it is beyond description stable. I could not possibly imagine either of the other two boats being as stable – the physics just don’t seem to allow a 12° dead rise boat to be a stable as a 3° Boat. Don’t assume because it’s only a 3° dead rise that it does not run well through the rough stuff – the unique front entry really does work – it is not as good as my egret – but it is not as far off as you would imagine unless the conditions get really crazy.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Let me just add Dash these are all sensational boats. I am rather intrigued by the new EVO as well and would give it a serious look, but ultimately, each of these represent different strengths and weaknesses and it’s just a matter of choosing which set a compromise make the most sense to you


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

The new EVO seems to be that hybrid between a flats and poling skiff. My VHP is in the same boat (pun intended) just more on the flats side then piling. The new EVO just really interests me for a future boat even though I only use TM and don’t pole. 

I’ve never been on a Vengence, however, I have been on a BT Lightning and it was probably a little less stable than my VHP. That thing was stupid fast though. I think we hit 72, can’t remember since I wasn’t driving.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Why in the hell does anyone not in a tournament need to go 72? Actually, why does anyone need to go 72 period. And unless my brother, who raced and won some national championships or others is behind the wheel , I ain’t riding with u. The fish don’t move that fast.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

flysalt060 said:


> Why in the hell does anyone not in a tournament need to go 72? Actually, why does anyone need to go 72 period. And unless my brother, who raced and won some national championships or others is behind the wheel , I ain’t riding with u. The fish don’t move that fast.


Cuz you can? My VHP can hit 63 with just me and a light load, it’s pretty awesome getting to the fishing spot that much quicker. I’m so used to the speed that if I ever switch boats/brands (which I doubt) it will need to be able to reach the mid-upper 50’s. When I was growing up my dad has a Ranger Comanche bass boat with a Mercury 250. We could go 75 in that boat and would do that when fishing on a random weekend or in a tournament.

The guy with the BT Lightning is a guide that fishes IFA so he needs the speed.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Goose said:


> I’ve never been on a Vengence, however, I have been on a BT Lightning and it was


That could be - it is not a 3 degree dead rise and is also longer - so the ratio of width to length is different than a vengeance. More dead rise allows more speed and less stability. Also, the ratio of longer and thinner also offers more speed and less stability. Not saying it is better or worse- just different- choose you priorities and compromises.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A skiff going 50+ mph is a crab pot, or any unseen obstacle a microsecond from disaster.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh we did in the mid ‘70’s in sparkle boats, tournament bass fishing. And Thane had the widow maker built to get there first and Dustin is a hell of a man,to pole a boat with a 200 on the back.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Wow just read through this. This is exactly why I decided to build my own, all of the makes are top notch, almost built a caimen/glide with Kevin but decided to build a @chrismorejohn design. Could not be happier.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

flysalt060 said:


> Why in the hell does anyone not in a tournament need to go 72? Actually, why does anyone need to go 72 period. And unless my brother, who raced and won some national championships or others is behind the wheel , I ain’t riding with u. The fish don’t move that fast.


You can chase the tide with speed, meaning run further back fishing low water for crawling fish essentially resetting the tide. Once you hit several spots working your way back all on the low you can haul ass back closer to an inlet and fish the high water/flooded grass. 

Also just because you can do 72 mph doesnt mean you have to do 72. Cruising at 40mph without beating on the the motor and getting peak fuel efficiency while covering water is pretty convenient. Much like my choice to go with a 90 on the Evo X, I cruise at what a 60 would push the boat WOT and get better fuel efficiency.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

prinjm6 said:


> You can chase the tide with speed, meaning run further back fishing low water for crawling fish essentially resetting the tide. Once you hit several spots working your way back all on the low you can haul ass back closer to an inlet and fish the high water/flooded grass.
> 
> Also just because you can do 72 mph doesnt mean you have to do 72. Cruising at 40mph without beating on the the motor and getting peak fuel efficiency while covering water is pretty convenient. Much like my choice to go with a 90 on the Evo X, I cruise at what a 60 would push the boat WOT and get better fuel efficiency.


Exactly this! My last boat was a Tidewater 1910 with a F115 that could only reach 42 at WOT. With my VHP I can cruise at 42 and get much better fuel economy, even with my fishing buddies on board. Plus, when we're fishing tournaments it lets us fish longer then punch it to get to the weigh-in on time.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

I was able to test drive the new Evo yesterday. It’s a badass boat!
-With the 90 zuke it runs mid 40s
- Poles very light, straight, and easy to turn
- very stable and easy to walk all around the boat
- handles wake better than a bay boat and very dry
- trim tabs are not necessary on this boat.Super easy to drive and a lot of fun! 

I put a deposit down on the spot. I will have a 115 pro xs on mine.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Tomas said:


> I was able to test drive the new Evo yesterday. It’s a badass boat!
> -With the 90 zuke it runs mid 40s
> - Poles very light, straight, and easy to turn
> - very stable and easy to walk all around the boat
> ...


Great little review! Thanks for that! Do you happen to know what speeds you will be able to run with the 115? Is the max hp still 115 or did they bump it up any with the “redesign”?


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

Goose said:


> Great little review! Thanks for that! Do you happen to know what speeds you will be able to run with the 115? Is the max hp still 115 or did they bump it up any with the “redesign”?


Max HP is still 115. Mark thinks I will be able to gain 6-7 mph with the 115 but my cruise speed will be faster at lower rpm.

Also, the demo boat we used was one of the boats they used to come up with the final design so it’s not 100% dialed in like their production mold. 

My favorite feature of the boat is that you do not need to use trim tabs and very well mannered unlike most skiff’s. Also, the bow sits really far from water like so you will not take wave over the bow.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Tomas said:


> Max HP is still 115. Mark thinks I will be able to gain 6-7 mph with the 115 but my cruise speed will be faster at lower rpm.
> 
> Also, the demo boat we used was one of the boats they used to come up with the final design so it’s not 100% dialed in like their production mold.
> 
> My favorite feature of the boat is that you do not need to use trim tabs and very well mannered unlike most skiff’s. Also, the bow sits really far from water like so you will not take wave over the bow.


Thanks! I’m going to seriously consider the EVO when the time comes.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Tomas said:


> I was able to test drive the new Evo yesterday. It’s a badass boat!
> -With the 90 zuke it runs mid 40s
> - Poles very light, straight, and easy to turn
> - very stable and easy to walk all around the boat
> ...


Is the deck and cap the same as the original?


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

YnR said:


> Is the deck and cap the same as the original?


Yes, all the same. 

I really like the removable bucket option, will be super nice to be able to take them out when not needed or if you want to fit something larger in the hatch.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The other cool thing about the removable buckets is that you can always order them later if you decide you want one.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Goose said:


> Great little review! Thanks for that! Do you happen to know what speeds you will be able to run with the 115? Is the max hp still 115 or did they bump it up any with the “redesign”?


Yes, the max is still 115hp. With a Mercury 115 Pro XS, I believe they are thinking 54-56 loaded for fishing. There is a video on Youtube from East Cape where they talk about the new Evo V with that setup. You can find it here:


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Also, if you are wanting a lighter layup (all carbon etc.) EASTCAPE will do that. Anything you can dream up they will do. Square livewell for example.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

I’m thinking about going side console on my build. I have a side console skiff now and absolutely love the extra space and comfort when driving as you don’t have to reach over to reach controls when you have someone sitting next to you. Oh and you save 100lbs. I’m not concerned about losing jump seat, I am getting the removable bench.

thoughts?


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Tomas said:


> I’m thinking about going side console on my build. I have a side console skiff now and absolutely love the extra space and comfort when driving as you don’t have to reach over to reach controls when you have someone sitting next to you. Oh and you save 100lbs. I’m not concerned about losing jump seat, I am getting the removable bench.
> 
> thoughts?


To each their own. I think it’s awesome that East Cape even allows such high level of customization! Personally, there’s so way I could lose the classic lines and storage of a center console. But that’s just me, if an open cockpit fire you better I say go for it!


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Tomas said:


> I’m thinking about going side console on my build. I have a side console skiff now and absolutely love the extra space and comfort when driving as you don’t have to reach over to reach controls when you have someone sitting next to you. Oh and you save 100lbs. I’m not concerned about losing jump seat, I am getting the removable bench.
> 
> thoughts?


I think the open cockpit benefit of a side console outweighs the advantages of a center. Not to mention my wife wants the space to chill out on a bean bag or chair so I can keep fishing .


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Finatic7 said:


> I think the open cockpit benefit of a side console outweighs the advantages of a center. Not to mention my wife wants the space to chill out on a bean bag or chair so I can keep fishing .


So originally I was going to order a side console EVOx for the idea of all of the open space. Why I went with a center console with built in cooler jumpseat:

built in cooler so no need to bring one
space under console allows my battery to be mounted in middle of the boat for better weight distribution
that under console space is also lockable
free's up the bench seat hatch (which mine will be insulated) for yet more storage or a massive fish box/giant sand bar party ice chest
other than sitting in cockpit while running, all the rest of the time is either on the bow or the poling platform
built in seating for 4 with back rests so no need to bring chair or bean bag(s) and deal with where to put them come fishing time since they are real estate hogs
my jump seat cushion will have magnetic mounting for easy removal so the built in cooler can be used as an elevated spot to stand to look for or fish from in the middle of the boat if it is a little sporty out and/or the rare occasion I'm three up
my wife doesn't go with me on the boat except for the occasional canal cruise so her input was pretty much limited to a color that looked good with the house and a back rest
Ultimately, I like both styles but I prefer center consoles. Even if I had a simple tiller boat, it would have a center pod with sissy bar and cooler seat. Best part is, with East Cape, you get to choose which ever style you like best and suits you.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Tomas said:


> I am getting the removable bench.
> 
> thoughts?


How wide is the EVO cockpit?

You need 38” for a two man bench seat, and 40” is even better.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

prinjm6 said:


> You can chase the tide with speed, meaning run further back fishing low water for crawling fish essentially resetting the tide. Once you hit several spots working your way back all on the low you can haul ass back closer to an inlet and fish the high water/flooded grass.


About how far from back to inlet are you fishing?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a real life no BS on the water rough ride report. And its driven by the wonderful weather man who can't get shit right. The morning was as predicted. Light winds from the NE and some sun. The wind was supposed to switch around to the SE and lay down to like less than 5. Perfect day to run the big water. Well the wind didn't switch. It went to straight E and was pushing 20 into the falling tide. So the ride back home sucked. In fact probably the roughest ride I have ever had in a skiff, at least with any real distance to go. Certainly was way worse than any seas I would choose to go out in. So how did my Evo X do?

I ran basically 15 all the way back and got pounded. I got dang wet. But I was totally confident in the safe handling of that boat. I don't think ANY skiff would have kept you dry and not pounded in those conditions. IF my X could deal with that shit show then the V is going to be a totally kick ass boat!


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> How wide is the EVO cockpit?
> 
> You need 38” for a two man bench seat, and 40” is even better.


Not sure on the cockpit measurements but I know there is plenty of space for the bench. They have built quite a few Evo and Evo x with the removable bench.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Tomas said:


> Not sure on the cockpit measurements but I know there is plenty of space for the bench. They have built quite a few Evo and Evo x with the removable bench.


I have seen a bench seat in a Fury and Vantage, but not an Evo. Since there is less space in an Evo, I would have to see that to believe it.

You need 5” of space on each end, and I recommend getting the legs moved in from the end to make getting your feet past easier.

The bench in my Marquesa.
(Built by Tyler at C-Designs in Homosassa)


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

guide i fish w in LA has a bench seat in an EVox. It's tight but fits (not as much room as above). Kind of separates the guides from the clients (e.g. makes it tough to move to back half of the boat) which might be part of the objective!


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> I have seen a bench seat in a Fury and Vantage, but not an Evo. Since there is less space in an Evo, I would have to see that to believe it.
> 
> You need 5” of space on each end, and I recommend getting the legs moved in from the end to make getting your feet past easier.
> 
> ...


Here you go, this is one of the Black Fly models.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I have seen a bench seat in a Fury and Vantage, but not an Evo. Since there is less space in an Evo, I would have to see that to believe it.
> 
> You need 5” of space on each end, and I recommend getting the legs moved in from the end to make getting your feet past easier.
> 
> ...


Hull number 1 EVOx had one.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqdAGehFrEE/


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting pics, but those benches look small. Even my 38” wide bench is kinda small for two full size men. That’s why I’m recommending 40”.

Is it too much to ask for a gunnel to gunnel inside measurement?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope but I don’t have an evo anymore


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Thanks for posting pics, but those benches look small. Even my 38” wide bench is kinda small for two full size men. That’s why I’m recommending 40”.
> 
> Is it too much to ask for a gunnel to gunnel inside measurement?
> 
> View attachment 139480



We build what customers want. If they want a inch or two bigger or smaller, padded arm rests, etc we do it. do you know why we came up with the bench? i know other builders followed us but there was a reason.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Is there any performance numbers with a F70?


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

East Cape said:


> We build what customers want. If they want a inch or two bigger or smaller, padded arm rests, etc we do it. do you know why we came up with the bench? i know other builders followed us but there was a reason.


Main reason why I chose East Cape and not the competition.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> Thanks for posting pics, but those benches look small. Even my 38” wide bench is kinda small for two full size men. That’s why I’m recommending 40”.
> 
> Is it too much to ask for a gunnel to gunnel inside measurement?
> 
> View attachment 139480


If I had an Evo in front of me I would give you cockpit measurements but in the meantime pictures is the best I can do.

I don’t need a large bench, just want something that I can bring on/off the skiff when I have a 3rd or 4th. 95% of the time it’s myself and one other person so it will be nice to have an open cockpit.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

East Cape said:


> do you know why we came up with the bench?


Based on my own experience I would say a customer asked for something different than a coffin box turned sideways and two seats mounted on top.

However I think that bench was in a Vantage that went to the Bahamas, or was it the Fury that went to Louisiana...but regardless we’re talking Evo here.

What is the width of the bench seat you’re putting in an Evo? And how much clearance is there on the ends?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Tomas said:


> If I had an Evo in front of me I would give you cockpit measurements but in the meantime pictures is the best I can do.
> 
> I don’t need a large bench, just want something that I can bring on/off the skiff when I have a 3rd or 4th. 95% of the time it’s myself and one other person so it will be nice to have an open cockpit.


Thanks

I loved the space in the side console I had.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Man what a day! Glad you made it back @ifsteve. I definitely overstayed my welcome in those conditions but I gained a new level of respect for the Caimen on that crossing home. 17 miles straight across that crap didn’t leave much room for relaxation. 


ifsteve said:


> Here's a real life no BS on the water rough ride report. And its driven by the wonderful weather man who can't get shit right. The morning was as predicted. Light winds from the NE and some sun. The wind was supposed to switch around to the SE and lay down to like less than 5. Perfect day to run the big water. Well the wind didn't switch. It went to straight E and was pushing 20 into the falling tide. So the ride back home sucked. In fact probably the roughest ride I have ever had in a skiff, at least with any real distance to go. Certainly was way worse than any seas I would choose to go out in. So how did my Evo X do?
> 
> I ran basically 15 all the way back and got pounded. I got dang wet. But I was totally confident in the safe handling of that boat. I don't think ANY skiff would have kept you dry and not pounded in those conditions. IF my X could deal with that shit show then the V is going to be a totally kick ass boat!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

@Goose - I don't know much about the new Evo, but I do have an Evo X. I am also in NC (Topsail area) if you want to see it in person, as I am pretty sure the deck layout is the same.



MariettaMike said:


> Is it too much to ask for a gunnel to gunnel inside measurement?


Inside gunnel measurement just forward of the console is 51 and 1/2 inches. 



Str8-Six said:


> Is there any performance numbers with a F70?


I have the f70 and run mid 30s with a 4 blade Powertech prop at 6200 RPM.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

pete_paschall said:


> @Goose - I don't know much about the new Evo, but I do have an Evo X. I am also in NC (Topsail area) if you want to see it in person, as I am pretty sure the deck layout is the same.


Thanks! I might take you up on your offer sometime. My wife is due with our first child July 6th so I'm not sure when I will get back down to the beach but I will let you know.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

pete_paschall said:


> @Goose -
> Inside gunnel measurement just forward of the console is 51 and 1/2 inches.





MariettaMike said:


> I have seen a bench seat in a Fury and Vantage, but not an Evo. Since there is less space in an Evo, I would have to see that to believe it.
> 
> You need 5” of space on each end, and I recommend getting the legs moved in from the end to make getting your feet past easier.
> 
> ...


Mike - just for comparison my Fury side console widest spot in the cockpit (just in front of the console) is 50.5"


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Goose said:


> Thanks! I might take you up on your offer sometime. My wife is due with our first child July 6th so I'm not sure when I will get back down to the beach but I will let you know.


Congrats! You better do it before July 6 - after may be a little on the hectic side!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

pete_paschall said:


> Congrats! You better do it before July 6 - after may be a little on the hectic side!


I'm not going to be able to do anything between now and July 6th. The women in her family have a history of going into labor early. Could be any time now. The only fishing I'm going to be doing is going to Shearon Harris every now and then.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Goose said:


> I'm not going to be able to do anything between now and July 6th. The women in her family have a history of going into labor early. Could be any time now. The only fishing I'm going to be doing is going to Shearon Harris every now and then.


Roger that! Congrats again, and I will have this boat for a LOOONG time to come, so the offer stands for whenever you can pull it off. I will be moving to Swansboro in the next month (if our builder can get our house wrapped up by then), so not sure if that is closer for you or not.


----------



## Cape 914 (Jul 4, 2017)

What is the length of the evo with a break away trailer tongue? For the garage. Length with and without a power pole. 90 outboard


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Cape 914 said:


> What is the length of the evo with a break away trailer tongue? For the garage. Length with and without a power pole. 90 outboard


I have a Fury with a breakaway tongue and a 90, and it fits with room to spare no problem. The bow is longer than the trailer with the tongue folded. Standard 20' garage. I'd imagine the Evo is very similar, just a touch wider.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cape 914 said:


> What is the length of the evo with a break away trailer tongue? For the garage. Length with and without a power pole. 90 outboard


The EVO is 17'9". Add about 20" for the outboard, no jackplate so about 19'5". With JP probably right about 19'10". Typical garage is 21-23'


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Fished a new EVO V today with a Merc 115 ProXS. Easily my favorite skiff I’ve ridden on to date. Great work East Cape.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Fished a new EVO V today with a Merc 115 ProXS. Easily my favorite skiff I’ve ridden on to date. Great work East Cape.


This is great!

would you mind expanding on some of the things that stood out to you? Did you do any poling? Speeds cruising/wot?

I placed a deposit about a month ago and I plan on going with the 115 pro xs, really anxious to hear your feedback.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Tomas said:


> This is great!
> 
> would you mind expanding on some of the things that stood out to you? Did you do any poling? Speeds cruising/wot?
> 
> ...


Sure no problem

Poling - boat poled great beach side. It tracked well and spun easily. We didn't do any poling in the back country, so can't comment there.

Draft - loaded with 3 bigger guys and gear, we sat right at about 9 inches balanced out.

Stability - very stable, but if you get two big guys on one side and you've got a guy on the platform, the guy on the platform better hold on. It's a 12 degree boat, so it was more stable than I expected. Overall, it doesn't feel tippy at all.

Ride - this stood out to me the most. It handle rough water so well and was extremely dry. The day we went out was rough and we ran beach side way faster than I would have in my Fury.

Speed - it's a rocket ship. Shoots out of the hole with the 115 ProXS. 3 big guys, loaded, and we hit 49 in some less than ideal conditions. I think there was room to go. 1-2 guys and calm, you're well into the 50s. Cruises nicely between mid 30s and into the 40s.

Tabs - it's sensitive to the tabs and really doesn't need them much at all except maybe to correct a list and to compensate for the torque steer from the beast that is the 115 ProXS.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for the thorough reply!

I am excited to get mine the 9” draft you mentioned makeme feel better. I like to fish shallow and Everglades every once in a while and need something that will pole shallow.

I will try to keep my build light to be able to pole skinny and run fast.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Tomas said:


> Thanks for the thorough reply!
> 
> I am excited to get mine the 9” draft you mentioned makeme feel better. I like to fish shallow and Everglades every once in a while and need something that will pole shallow.
> 
> *I will try to keep my build light to be able to pole skinny and run fast.*


Those tend to be compromises. Pole skinny means light weight skiff. Run fast means lots of HP which isn't light. Have fun figuring out the sweet spot for your needs!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Bump. Would love to hear more on the new Evo from those who've been on it or better, bought one.


----------



## flyfisherJHR (May 24, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> Bump. Would love to hear more on the new Evo from those who've been on it or better, bought one.


Building one now...will report back in spring! 

FWIW if interested in basics of the build:

Merc ProXS 115
Ulterra offset mounted
Lithium batteries and charger
dual PP micros
oversized forward casting platform with 2 latch-down points
custom cage
poling platform w/ lower step/poling station (Chittum style)
custom lean bar for poling platform
Garmin Echomap 106sv. flush mounted
V marine spindle push pole holders 
baitwell/livewell insulated to double as cooler (cause no jump seat/cooler)
keel guard
double thick cushions
Aristo blue hull, white deck, satin grey coated pipework
misc other little things


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Str8-Six said:


> Bump. Would love to hear more on the new Evo from those who've been on it or better, bought one.


I have the new Evo V. I love it. Anything special you are looking for information wise?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

fishtrapper said:


> I have the new Evo V. I love it. Anything special you are looking for information wise?


Just sent you a pm


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

fishtrapper said:


> I have the new Evo V. I love it. Anything special you are looking for information wise?


Hey could you share your general thoughts on your V pls? Not too much feedback to date from new owners. I am in line, and I am really struggling deciding between an aramid_carbon accent / F70 build vs standard e glass (black ops / cut out) / pro XS 115 build. I will have to decide soon. Both builds are roughly the same price. The light build is ~225 lbs lighter — easier to pole, WOT 40-42(?), low 8s, maybe high 7s draft(?). Heavy build is low 9s(?), WOT mid 50s. Each build would have a cut down center console (non flush), no jump, lithium. 

After thinking about it a lot, I don’t think the Zuk 90 (standard or Aramid) build makes a lot of sense, better to either go for the clear advantages of a light build (poling) OR get the torque/speed advantages of the Pro XS and pay the price on the pole. A draft delta of 1’’ seems to be less of a factor vs poling dynamics, all things considered, no matter how/where you fish w/ this boat.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

RollTide1000 said:


> Hey could you share your general thoughts on your V pls? Not too much feedback to date from new owners. I am in line, and I am really struggling deciding between an aramid_carbon accent / F70 build vs standard e glass (black ops / cut out) / pro XS 115 build. I will have to decide soon. Both builds are roughly the same price. The light build is ~225 lbs lighter — easier to pole, WOT 40-42(?), low 8s, maybe high 7s draft(?). Heavy build is low 9s(?), WOT mid 50s. Each build would have a cut down center console (non flush), no jump, lithium.
> 
> After thinking about it a lot, I don’t think the Zuk 90 (standard or Aramid) build makes a lot of sense, better to either go for the clear advantages of a light build (poling) OR get the torque/speed advantages of the Pro XS and pay the price on the pole. A draft delta of 1’’ seems to be less of a factor vs poling dynamics, all things considered, no matter how/where you fish w/ this boat.





RollTide1000 said:


> Hey could you share your general thoughts on your V pls? Not too much feedback to date from new owners. I am in line, and I am really struggling deciding between an aramid_carbon accent / F70 build vs standard e glass (black ops / cut out) / pro XS 115 build. I will have to decide soon. Both builds are roughly the same price. The light build is ~225 lbs lighter — easier to pole, WOT 40-42(?), low 8s, maybe high 7s draft(?). Heavy build is low 9s(?), WOT mid 50s. Each build would have a cut down center console (non flush), no jump, lithium.
> 
> After thinking about it a lot, I don’t think the Zuk 90 (standard or Aramid) build makes a lot of sense, better to either go for the clear advantages of a light build (poling) OR get the torque/speed advantages of the Pro XS and pay the price on the pole. A draft delta of 1’’ seems to be less of a factor vs poling dynamics, all things considered, no matter how/where you fish w/ this boat.


I am in line as well, I am finalizing details this week with Kevin and Marc. I decided to go side console with the 115 pro xs and all buckets cut out. I was able to demo their shop V and the V they recently finished. I am excited to get mine! I was supposed to get it at the end of February but doubt that will happen since they haven’t even strayed yet. I’m really in a rush now as I have plans for spring fishing.
What kind of feedback are you looking for? I’ve been in 2 different V and I can share what I know so far.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, why did you go with a side console versus center?


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Sounds like the shop V wa


Tomas said:


> I am in line as well, I am finalizing details this week with Kevin and Marc. I decided to go side console with the 115 pro xs and all buckets cut out. I was able to demo their shop V and the V they recently finished. I am excited to get mine! I was supposed to get it at the end of February but doubt that will happen since they haven’t even strayed yet. I’m really in a rush now as I have plans for spring fishing.
> What kind of feedback are you looking for? I’ve been in 2 different V and I can share what I know so far.


Nice on the side console, will be similar to the one Tommy Locke had built in the original V. I actually spoke to Tommy to get feedback on the boat, nice guy, but he now runs a Chittum, also with a side console and Merc 115. I am specifically looking for feedback on how the new V feels on the pole w/ a 115, would be great to get any feedback at all form new owners through. I am leaning more towards the Pro XS build as noted above, but I am drawn to the idea of a super light build V as well, but I doubt anyone is running one w/ a F70 yet. I won’t be running a trolling motor, at least not until the new Power Pole one becomes available. I tend to over analyze, and might be over weighting just how much improvement on the pole you‘d get with the lighter boat.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

Goose said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you go with a side console versus center?


Hey Goose,

great question! I have a few reasons why decided on the side console over the center.
1. significant weight savings
2. Space to walk around, dogs, wife can use a beanbag to nap on the ride back home
3. For me it’s a lot more comfortable to drive, don’t have to reach for the controls and you have your own space. Not to mention it’s way more fun to drive a side console
4. I’ve had both side consoles and center consoles in the past and I have always enjoyed the space and comfort of the side console over the center.
5. With the side console you have more seating options for passengers. Bean bags, yeti chairs, guide bench, dog bed, blowup mattress, list goes on...
6. When you are trying to walk the centerline of the boat, you don’t have to walk around the center console, this is huge.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

RollTide1000 said:


> Sounds like the shop V wa
> 
> 
> Nice on the side console, will be similar to the one Tommy Locke had built in the original V. I actually spoke to Tommy to get feedback on the boat, nice guy, but he now runs a Chittum, also with a side console and Merc 115. I am specifically looking for feedback on how the new V feels on the pole w/ a 115, would be great to get any feedback at all form new owners through. I am leaning more towards the Pro XS build as noted above, but I am drawn to the idea of a super light build V as well, but I doubt anyone is running one w/ a F70 yet. I won’t be running a trolling motor, at least not until the new Power Pole one becomes available. I tend to over analyze, and might be over weighting just how much improvement on the pole you‘d get with the lighter boat.


I overthink a lot also and have gone back and forth about a million times on every single option. I am concerned about the weight of the 115 pro xs also since I do a lot of poling. For me, there is no question on power I like to go fast and I run long distances so this is important to me.
I called Tommy Locke as well, cool dude. He had great things to say about East Cape and Kevin and Marc which was nice. Specially Kevin.... just kidding I know he’s reading this HA!
I went a little crazy with the options but I want the boat to look clean, I get to stare at it Monday-Friday so it has to look good sitting still haha


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

RollTide1000 said:


> Hey could you share your general thoughts on your V pls? Not too much feedback to date from new owners. I am in line, and I am really struggling deciding between an aramid_carbon accent / F70 build vs standard e glass (black ops / cut out) / pro XS 115 build. I will have to decide soon. Both builds are roughly the same price. The light build is ~225 lbs lighter — easier to pole, WOT 40-42(?), low 8s, maybe high 7s draft(?). Heavy build is low 9s(?), WOT mid 50s. Each build would have a cut down center console (non flush), no jump, lithium.
> 
> After thinking about it a lot, I don’t think the Zuk 90 (standard or Aramid) build makes a lot of sense, better to either go for the clear advantages of a light build (poling) OR get the torque/speed advantages of the Pro XS and pay the price on the pole. A draft delta of 1’’ seems to be less of a factor vs poling dynamics, all things considered, no matter how/where you fish w/ this boat.



MY build is a super light build with a 90 Suzuki center console. I was debating for a while between the 115 proxs (because if you aren't first your last) and the 90 suzki (makes more sense for poling cost etc..). I ended up going 90 Suzuki even though mercury and Suzuki claimed weights aren't much different than each other I feel like there is a bigger difference than they claim and do I really need to go 55+ mph (not really but I love to drive fast). 

I don't have a trolling motor on mine yet but it is all wired up and batteries are in just waiting on the PP trolling motor to come out for it. 

My boat does 44-44.5 with 2 guys full tank, fishing gear, trolling motor batteries in the boat, casting platform, jackplate etc....and I am hitting 6200-6300 rpms. I feel like I would be able to get 48-50mph if I did a merc hub hit and played with some merc props on it. merc props are so much better than power tech props. 

The boat poles great tracks and spins very good and does not crab on the pole like some of the other brand boats in its class. I am very glad I did the light build on it. I am also glad I did the 90 (I think)...….but the 115 would have been a blast to drive hahaha
If it were me I would do a 90 over the 70..if you want a yami I would go for the 90 sho. I don't think you are going to be able to even tell the difference on the draft between a 90 and a 70 if that is what you are worried about. The boat airs out great when you are running over 40 mph and I feel like the 70 wont be enough to get you there. I feel like the 90 is he best of all worlds being light, good speed and good fuel economy.

If you get to Orlando and want to drive my boat just hit kevin or the guys at the shop up and let them know and I can drop it off at the shop for you to go run it.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

fishtrapper said:


> MY build is a super light build with a 90 Suzuki center console. I was debating for a while between the 115 proxs (because if you aren't first your last) and the 90 suzki (makes more sense for poling cost etc..). I ended up going 90 Suzuki even though mercury and Suzuki claimed weights aren't much different than each other I feel like there is a bigger difference than they claim and do I really need to go 55+ mph (not really but I love to drive fast).
> 
> I don't have a trolling motor on mine yet but it is all wired up and batteries are in just waiting on the PP trolling motor to come out for it.
> 
> ...


What prop are you running on the Suzuki 90?


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

dhenderson said:


> What prop are you running on the Suzuki 90?


 22 pitch power tech 3 blade...the power tech props I have had in the past will take a good beating but definitely aren't the fastest or best props around


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I know the bench seat question is an older one but thought I stick this picture here for future folks with questions. This is the Blackly bench/console that goes in the Vantage. It does fit in the EVO, barely. Good news is East Cape will make whatever size you want. For my EVO I wanted one about 1 1/2 person wide as I don't plan on having more than one person in the boat with me- which gives walking room on both sides of the bench/console. You can see mine in my build thread.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got a EVO/115 Pro XS, CC, TM, NSS12. It runs 49-50MPH loaded with 3 anglers and 51-53 MPH solo in winter trim. It drafts between 9" and 10" depending on how Its loaded out. My original build was a 90 Zuke but due to the Plandemic and supply chain issues I went with the ProXS and I wouldn't change a thing. Command thrust for the Mercury adds 16 lbs or something like that over the standard Pro XS so keep that in mind.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> I know the bench seat question is an older one but thought I stick this picture here for future folks with questions. This is the Blackly bench/console that goes in the Vantage. It does fit in the EVO, barely. Good news is East Cape will make whatever size you want. For my EVO I wanted one about 1 1/2 person wide as I don't plan on having more than one person in the boat with me- which gives walking room on both sides of the bench/console. You can see mine in my build thread.
> 
> View attachment 164513


Hey Phil,

I saw your boat at the beginning of January when they were prop testing. Awesome skiff and congrats! 

Which prop did you end up going with and what kind of performance are you seeing? Cruise speed and top speed?

ECC will be spraying mine in the next couple weeks and I’m excited to see it, I am mainly looking for an all around prop that will get the boat on plane full jack up. Wondering if you are able to do so with yours? 

I decided on the 6” regular Atlas instead of the micro because I wanted something a little beefier to handle the 115 proxs ct weight, wondering how you are liking the micro, seems like a good way to save some weight and less offset. 

Thanks in advance, your feedback will help me out a lot!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> I saw your boat at the beginning of January when they were prop testing. Awesome skiff and congrats!
> 
> ...


Thanks. And congrats on your boat!

Propeller 14.5x24 4 blade “Mercury Fury 4”.
I’m getting 52mph, without fiddling with the jack plate, 6150rpm, 2 people, 26 gals fuel and gear. I generally cruise around 35 to 38. RPMs are in the 4's.

The engine is mounted high and the jack plate is mounted high, so no, I can't get the boat on plane with even half jack up. Plus it's easy to slide in a turn which I don't want. Jack Foreman says the prop I have is a speed prop. He is working on what I'm calling a marsh prop so I can get up with the plate higher, run with the plate higher, and not slide in turns.

The Atlas Micro takes constant maintenance, at least with a 115. Before every trip I lube the friction washers with something like Silicone or Teflon spray and check the tightness of the bolts. So far it is working fine. I like the light weight but it is not an install and forget product IMHO, at least not with a 115.

To be frank I'm not very impressed with the Bob plate design either. Wish I had a CNC machine, I'd build something better (like something that uses bearings and titanium). But hey, we have what we have.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> Thanks. And congrats on your boat!
> 
> Propeller 14.5x24 4 blade “Mercury Fury 4”.
> I’m getting 52mph, without fiddling with the jack plate, 6150rpm, 2 people, 26 gals fuel and gear. I generally cruise around 35 to 38. RPMs are in the 4's.
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the reply.

Let me know how the Foreman prop does and how much it slows you down. I will probably buy one as well, I like to run with the JP pretty high up.

I had a 4 blade Mercury Spitfire on my Air with a 115pro xs non CT and I was able to get on plane full Jack.... I have a 19p sitting around but unfortunately it will be too small, I’ll have to try a 23 or 24p and report back. 

I agree, no perfect jackplate out there. When I had the Atlas micro with my 60hp I had some issues and constant silicone spray. I then had the regular Atlas with a 115pro xs on my Air and it was a lot easier and only had to spray silicone once in a while....I used the boat 3-4 times per week.

Hoping to get the Evo dialed in quickly to target Tarpon in the summer and reds in the Fall. 

Thanks again!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

So I’m gonna be the guinea pig huh. Jack is actually feeling very challenged (in a good way) of coming up with a prop. Gonna be neat to learn how he thinks. Me, I know nothing about props other than how to damage them. 😳


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> So I’m gonna be the guinea pig huh. Jack is actually feeling very challenged (in a good way) of coming up with a prop. Gonna be neat to learn how he thinks. Me, I know nothing about props other than how to damage them. 😳


That’s funny!

he basically adds a ton of cupping and takes the shine away. His props are great!

cupping definitely hurts the top end performance and will have to run higher RPMs to maintain cruise speed.

I would recommend getting the prop balanced and keeping a spare hub on the skiff.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas said:


> I would recommend ... keeping a spare hub on the skiff.


I've never spun a hub and I've got probably a couple thousand hours in the 150hp bass boat world. Certainly heard about it back in the day but seemed like it was always off-brand props. And doesn't changing the hub require some kind of press? Even rolling the ears on props and taking out lower units in stumpy lakes (I only did that twice) the hubs never came loose (at least I don't think they did).

Wouldn't it be cheaper, easier and lighter just to carry a spare aluminum "get me back home" prop?


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> I've never spun a hub and I've got probably a couple thousand hours in the 150hp bass boat world. Certainly heard about it back in the day but seemed like it was always off-brand props. And doesn't changing the hub require some kind of press? Even rolling the ears on props and taking out lower units in stumpy lakes (I only did that twice) the hubs never came loose (at least I don't think they did).
> 
> Wouldn't it be cheaper, easier and lighter just to carry a spare aluminum "get me back home" prop?


Mercury hubs are easy to swap on-the-Fly, no tools needed other than the prop wrench. With the Foreman prop you will probably have to keep a spare aluminum.

I said the same thing a few weeks ago... a day later we spun a hub 15 miles from the dock in the Everglades....this was on my buddies Suzuki 60 with the Foreman Prop (less than 200 hours on it), we didn’t have a spare prop so we had to idle for almost 3 hours back to the dock.

I’ll probably keep a spare from now on.

Here is the like to the Mercury hub if
You want one. Only $30 and easy to change.









Flo-Torq II Replacement Plastic Drive Sleeve, 835290Q1 | West Marine


Check out our Flo-Torq II Replacement Plastic Drive Sleeve, 835290Q1 and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com





Send us some pictures/videos of your skiff Phil! That thing is too nice not to share with all of us!

I went with the side console.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for the info and the link. Back in those days it was Evinrude and the Suzuki. First Merc I owned was a 20hp on the Glide and then now this one. A rolled blade also means idling back so I know your pain. Looks like I'm buying a hub and a spare aluminum.

Since Kevin didn't get a chance to shoot a video of my boat I'm figuring on doing one myself. Thought it might be funny to wear a Kevin mask or perhaps the Joker or a president mask like in Point Break, but then someone else would have to video me so probably just be me behind my iPhone. Just waiting for the final things for the boat from East Cape.

Side console is an interesting choice on an EVO. Looking forward to seeing it. Sure liked the side console on my Glide.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> Thanks for the info and the link. Back in those days it was Evinrude and the Suzuki. First Merc I owned was a 20hp on the Glide and then now this one. A rolled blade also means idling back so I know your pain. Looks like I'm buying a hub and a spare aluminum.
> 
> Since Kevin didn't get a chance to shoot a video of my boat I'm figuring on doing one myself. Thought it might be funny to wear a Kevin mask or perhaps the Joker or a president mask like in Point Break, but then someone else would have to video me so probably just be me behind my iPhone. Just waiting for the final things for the boat from East Cape.
> 
> Side console is an interesting choice on an EVO. Looking forward to seeing it. Sure liked the side console on my Glide.


Ha Ha looking forward to your version of the Kevin Fenn video! This will be hilarious 

Yup, I’ve always liked my side consoles and enjoy having an open cockpit, I went a little crazy with some of the options, I wanted a pretty boat as well.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas said:


> ...I went a little crazy with some of the options, I wanted a pretty boat as well.


Do tell!


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> Do tell!


Man, list is endless. Here are a few:

-diamond stitching w/ backrest
-lithium batteries 
-swim ladder 
-12” nss
-Mercury vessel view flush mounted
-JL speakers w/amp
-livorsi controls
-aluminum rub rails 
-evolution casting platform and step-down platform
-undergunnel lights
-power pole charge
-115 pro xs ct w/ Atlas 6” jackplate 
-bunch of other small options

Now the big question is WHEN!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone know how long the wait is on the new Evo? Asking for a friend


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Anyone know how long the wait is on the new Evo? Asking for a friend


10 months... we will be building a second mold after we move into our new location. 😎


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

new2theflats said:


> Thanks. And congrats on your boat!
> 
> ...The Atlas Micro takes constant maintenance, at least with a 115. Before every trip I lube the friction washers with something like Silicone or Teflon spray and check the tightness of the bolts. So far it is working fine. I like the light weight but it is not an install and forget product IMHO, at least not with a 115.
> 
> To be frank I'm not very impressed with the Bob plate design either. Wish I had a CNC machine, I'd build something better (like something that uses bearings and titanium). But hey, we have what we have.


There is a guy here on MS selling upgrade kits for the the Atlas Micro. Think they are posted in the Commercial Sales section. I don't have any issues with my Micro but I'm only lifting a Zuke 60. I sprayed the contact areas with white lithium grease when I first got it. With the weight of the 115xs, I'd look into the upgrade kit for sure.


----------

